# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Latest ESO Dragonknight Build with 7 Heavy Armor in Update 1.3

## junired

With the ESO patch notes 1.3.3, personal find the change of ESO sets has a great output in physical aspects, and the heavy armor also strengthened, especially the passive skill Constitution can restores magicka and stamina when you take damage now. Very cool change for heavy armor. so here share you a very powerful *ESO Dragonknight build* with Two Handed and 7 Heavy Armors.


Skills

Main-hand weapon (Two Handed) 

Offhand weapon (Restoration Staff) 

Mundus stone: The Thief stone increase your critical strike chance.
Features: Choose the Infused increase your the effect of armor enchanting for clothes, helmets and pants, other choose Divines features to increase the effect of mundus stone.

Summary

Analysis: With the change of passive skill Constitution of heavy armor in update 3, you would not lack of Magicka and Stamina like before. There would have a great output with the passive skill Juggernaut (increase 0.5% melee attack for each heavy armor) and the active skill Immovable Brute (improve 1% melee attack for each heavy armor). What's more, you can rely on the set and mundus stone stack the cool weapon critical and spell critical, and the heavy armor can bring you the very high physical defense, spell defense and health regeneration.

Advantages: very nice outbreak, can resistant and quite good for the recovery of health, stamina and magicka.
Disadvantages: None.

See more at: Latest ESO Dragonknight Build with Heavy Armor in Update 3

----------

